# Converting Yamaha 50hp to Tiller



## Bonecracker

Interested in a great low hour 2005 Yamaha 50hp 2 stroke that is set up with standard controls! What is involved with converting this motor over to a Tiller setup?? Cost??


----------



## jmrodandgun

I just did one for a friend. It was about $650 in parts. 

You're going to need to be handy with a wiring diagram and multi meter. Other than that, it's pretty straight forward.


----------



## Vertigo

You'll need the Yamaha tiller plus the specific adapter kit for your motor. As noted above, the whole deal will run about $650, and the conversion is pretty easy. Hardest part is getting the right parts for what you need. The safest way is to go to a Yamaha dealer with a good parts department.


----------



## Bonecracker

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Otter

Post an add on CL selling your controls. When I sold my side console I traded a guy straight up for my controls for his tiller controls. Only thing I had to buy was a wiring harness for like $15. _I mean its always worth a shot. The way I look at it is theres at least 2 people to every one wanting to get rid of a tiller rather than go to one. Just my 2cents._


----------



## senorbuckley

I just converted a 2004 yamaha 50TLRD, same motor. Was very easy to do, you will need the Yamaha deluxe tiller and the 40/50 (2stroke) fit kit which is part #6X4-42102-61-00.

I did mine about a month ago and no one had the fit kit in stock I called 8 different parts suppliers and they all said it would be 3-4 weeks out of Japan. After settling on waiting 3 days goes by and Boats.net calls me and said they actually found they had one left so I got lucky. Hopefully a few parts merchants have this kit in stock, but be prepared for bad news, I guess not a lot of people (real men) convert to tiller.

By the way the deluxe Yammy tiller is awesome!


----------



## senorbuckley

If anyone is interested my Yamaha multifunction tiller is for sale along with the fitment kit for 40/50 2 strokes. everything is mint condition with about 10-15 hours on it (772) 584-2924


----------



## cooyoon

senorbuckley said:


> If anyone is interested my Yamaha multifunction tiller is for sale along with the fitment kit for 40/50 2 strokes. everything is mint condition with about 10-15 hours on it (772) 584-2924


senorbuckley: do you still have your multifunction tiller for sell and do you know if it will fit a 2000 25/3? the original tiller handle is a little to short for my boat. thanks


----------

